
JOY.js – make happy little programs - guiambros
http://ncase.me/joy-demo/
======
guiambros
Nicky continues producing amazing work. It's like Bret Victor's[1] dreams come
true. Check the non-linear demo [2].

[1] [http://worrydream.com/](http://worrydream.com/)

[2] [http://ncase.me/joy-demo/nonlinear/?model=waves](http://ncase.me/joy-
demo/nonlinear/?model=waves)

